# Help! We Lost Power To Our Plug Ins!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we are at a campground and just lost all power to all of our plug ins, I flipped all the breakers , but nothing. What to do! my lap will die so hoping someone will know what the problem is !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we are at a campground and just lost all power to all of our plug ins, I flipped all the breakers , but nothing. What to do! my lap will die so hoping someone will know what the problem is !


Check power at the shore connection.....is that breaker on/off?

Are only the plugs not working? If so, flip the GFI button on the plug in your bathroom (it will be red..between the two plugs). You might have another GFI so if flipping the one in the bathroom doesn't fix it...check the other outlets for the red GFI. You need to push the red button back into position.

ps...i tried to call your cell phone...no answer.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Right off the top of my head I'd say the feed from the campground is bad. Is anyone else out?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bill_pfaff said:


> Right off the top of my head I'd say the feed from the campground is bad. Is anyone else out?


Thought of that...but is kinda sounded like only the plugs were not working...??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ok! we got it! ( I had tried the reset button) .We had actually lost power period, just didn't realize cuz somethings were on battery







Rick says to tell you that he went out and threatened the elec box with his gun and it started working. But the truth is we think when we ran the extension cord out to the plug in at the box (so we can run the space heater without tripping the breaker) he must have bumped the other switch out there. He went out there and flipped it and all is well. I HOPE that was the problem, not a problem with the box out there, that would suck. Thanks so much for offering help! and JIm, yeah, my phone rings if it is sitting just right but I lose the single if I move it and I moved it when you called. That was kind of you to call. 
OUtbackers to the rescue! Gotta love this place.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ok! we got it! ( I had tried the reset button) .We had actually lost power period, just didn't realize cuz somethings were on battery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the lights that didn't work the last time out, and it was a switch, now it's outlets that don't work and quess what, another switch, any one but me see a pattern here?









Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> ok! we got it! ( I had tried the reset button) .We had actually lost power period, just didn't realize cuz somethings were on battery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the lights that didn't work the last time out, and it was a switch, now it's outlets that don't work and quess what, another switch, any one but me see a pattern here?









Dean
[/quote]
hush you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

one more thing: does S**t run uphill? just wondering cuz our sewer hook up higher than the trailers outlet.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> one more thing: does S**t run uphill? just wondering cuz our sewer hook up higher than the trailers outlet.


 You'll have to do the Outbackers ritual snake dance where you lift the hose and work it to the end several times to clear the hose and empty the tank. My Kingston also has a low drain point so I am good at it. Make sure all the joints are tight before you start the dance otherwise they may come loose and thats not funny if it happends to you.

Best of luck


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ok! we got it! ( I had tried the reset button) .We had actually lost power period, just didn't realize cuz somethings were on battery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you got it fixed!







This would have been a long weekend for you without shore power. Is it still raining like crazy?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OutbackPM said:


> one more thing: does S**t run uphill? just wondering cuz our sewer hook up higher than the trailers outlet.


 You'll have to do the Outbackers ritual snake dance where you lift the hose and work it to the end several times to clear the hose and empty the tank. My Kingston also has a low drain point so I am good at it. Make sure all the joints are tight before you start the dance otherwise they may come loose and thats not funny if it happends to you.

Best of luck
[/quote]
that is what I was afraid of! Hey, there will be lots of people here this weekend, and I SURE they will volunteer!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

shhh...listen...hear that? yep, RAIN! and lots of it. When it stops for the approx 20 seconds that it has stopped, I could hear the ocean off in the distance







. The dogs are doing their usual "it's raining and there is NO way we are going out in that so we will just hold it for hours" 
routine


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Back on the power problem. I know yours is fixed but if anyone else has the problem, here is something to check. We had a situation last summer where our AC wouldn't work. After lots of phone calls, hair pulling and 100+ degree days, we stopped at our dealer on the way home. When they pulled the cover off of the converter they found that one of the neutral wires had come loose from the buss bar. They blamed it on the set screw not being tight enough, wires bouncing while going down the road and the fact that Gilligan was installing two wires in each hole in the buss bar which is not the preferred way to do it. The dealer tightened all the screws and believe it or not, Keystone reimbursed me for the service even though I was out of the warranty period by about two months.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> one more thing: does S**t run uphill? just wondering cuz our sewer hook up higher than the trailers outlet.


 You'll have to do the Outbackers ritual snake dance where you lift the hose and work it to the end several times to clear the hose and empty the tank. My Kingston also has a low drain point so I am good at it. Make sure all the joints are tight before you start the dance otherwise they may come loose and thats not funny if it happends to you.

Best of luck
[/quote]
that is what I was afraid of! Hey, there will be lots of people here this weekend, and I SURE they will volunteer!








[/quote]

I just want to make sure that SOMEONE gets a video of the sewer hose ordeal! This could top RV!!!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

One of my favorite campground only has a couple of spots that I can get my 5th wheeler in. Problem is that one of them has a box with a weak 30 amp breaker. If I am running something 110V it's easy to tell when it pops but there has been times when we have the radio on and just setting there then figure out the Microwave won't run. Any more, the first thing that I do is turn the 110 light on above the table so I can tell the electric is working. I do have a cheap $10 voltmeter in my tool box so I can check what is happening. It's good for both 110 V ac and 12 V DC. Good thing to have around. Stay Dry. I wish I was out there with you this weekend.


----------

